# North face waterproof rating?



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

So I bought this jacket the other day:

http://www.evogear.com/jackets/the-north-face-hustle-stripe-triclimate-jacket.aspx

I tried asking the guy in the store about waterproof ratings as northface doesnt have ratings (5k, 10k etc). He gave me this 10 minute lecture that I didnt really understand... Anyways, in the end I bought the jacket anyways cause it was marked down from 450 to 235. 

How does northface rate the waterproofing on their jackets? Is this jacket 10k or what? It says 2L, does that mean anything?

thanks.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The link doesn't work, so I can't speak to the jacket in specific. But 10k, 15k, etc. is a common measurement. If you plan on going in the rain, I don't recommend anything less than 10k or it will get waterlogged and you may get wet. There is a great explanation of the waterproof/breathability ratings on this site.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I understand about what 10k and 15k is.. what im asking is how northface jackets are measured, because they dont have a rating (10k 15k etc). The guy in the store just said its "waterproof"

here is a diff link:

The North Face Hustle Stripe TriClimate Jacket reviews and information - Trailspace.com

I dont know why taht other one desnt work.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, they discuss the way they rate stuff on their homepage:

The North Face - Research, Design & Development

If you can decipher that. I can tell you that if it is made with Gore-Tex, even Ron Jeremy wouldn't be able to penetrate it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Well, they discuss the way they rate stuff on their homepage:
> 
> The North Face - Research, Design & Development
> 
> If you can decipher that. I can tell you that if it is made with Gore-Tex, even Ron Jeremy wouldn't be able to penetrate it.


lol @ ron jeremy comment.

Its not gortex, its hyvent... I guess all hyvent jackets are the same amount of waterproofing?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, based on the highly descriptive cartoon drawings rolleyes on their site, it is supposed to be waterproof and still breathable. I don't know why they can't just have a normal rating for the stuff. Wish I were helpful on this one, but I just don't know. Maybe someone here knows more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I've sat through a North Face product knowledge session where they pretty much for 3 hours taught us about their products. The reason they dont put the mL rating on their jackets (or anything for that matter) is because they feel it confused the customer into believeing that something of like 30000 ml rating is what everyone needs when most of the time 5 - 10 thousand will do. Since we sell their products in our store they told us exactly this..."If it says hyvent its as waterproof as you'll ever need it to be" so if you have a problem with hyvent give em a call and say its not....but i doubt they put the same mL rating in all their jackets, that would be absurd.....but I do own a hyvent winter jacket and am pleased with it, so far its as waterproof as I'll ever need it to be


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

BoardingBurnt said:


> I've sat through a North Face product knowledge session where they pretty much for 3 hours taught us about their products. The reason they dont put the mL rating on their jackets (or anything for that matter) is because they feel it confused the customer into believeing that something of like 30000 ml rating is what everyone needs when most of the time 5 - 10 thousand will do. Since we sell their products in our store they told us exactly this..."If it says hyvent its as waterproof as you'll ever need it to be" so if you have a problem with hyvent give em a call and say its not....but i doubt they put the same mL rating in all their jackets, that would be absurd.....but I do own a hyvent winter jacket and am pleased with it, so far its as waterproof as I'll ever need it to be


nice post. thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

glad i could help


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

some nice info about north face. it makes sense, but it really tells how bad north face has sold out there die hard climbers and whatever other sports use there outerwear as equipment rather then a fashion statement....with that said, they still make great products with great customer service


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Die hards don't go by numbers.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Die hards don't go by numbers.


how wouldnt they go by numbers?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

They use this method called "How does this shit actually perform?"


----------

